# Why Did No One Tell me? Ultimate Toolbox!



## JoeGKushner (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone been talking about this? Seems almost like a stelath release. Bad AEG, no cookie for you!

Over at AEG, Ultimate Toolbox
Alderac Entertainment Group

Based on the award-winning RPG book Toolbox, the Ultimate Toolbox starts off where the original stopped. Focusing on inspiration, the Ultimate Toolbox is 400 pages of the best charts, tables, and seeds of gaming adventure. From character backgrounds and world building to pirate lore and magical portals, every page is the key to adventure.

Covering seven distinct and ever-important topics, the Ultimate Toolbox is a must for any GM. Whether your games take place in the city, dungeon, wilds, or even at sea, there's a chapter dedicated to it. Even PCs, NPCs, and magical creations get their fair share of attention, as well as advice and charts for building an adventure or campaign from scratch.

Begin your journey now.

This book can be used with any fantasy game system. There are no rules, no powers, no stats of any kind—merely page after page of charts, tables, advice and good solid gaming inspiration. With over 1,000 tables and a fully-loaded index, what else could you ever need?


----------



## Mindseye (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm right there with ya. I saw this on Paizo's site about two days ago........first I'd heard of it.

It's a must buy for me. The first one is one of my must have at the table DMing books!!


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, it has been being discussed in this thread for some time now, but it's visibility was quite low since it was moved from the General forum.

DM Jeff and Jim Pinto (two of the book's authors) have been posting lots of unique and crazy tables there, along with previews from Ultimate Toolbox.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 13, 2009)

Well now I don't feel bad. It's a forked thread from 3.5 discounts.

But it's a damn shame so many people probably haven't got the hype about this.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 13, 2009)

Hype is short for "hyperbole".  We don't need hype.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like releases like this.  I wonder if there will be a PDF done?  And when will the whole thing be converted to Tablesmith?  Ha!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 13, 2009)

Umbran said:


> Hype is short for "hyperbole".  We don't need hype.




Yeah I'll agree but come on man, this is the Ultimate Toolbox. It's made of win.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

Hype, no hype, whatever. I'm buying one.


----------



## Treebore (Feb 13, 2009)

catsclaw227 said:


> I like releases like this.  I wonder if there will be a PDF done?  And when will the whole thing be converted to Tablesmith?  Ha!





PDF? Yes, but sometime down the road, no idea how long. 

Tablesmith? No idea.


----------



## Baumi (Feb 13, 2009)

The best part for me is that it got rid of the stats, which was quite irritating if you wanted to use the book with other systems.


----------



## CharlesRyan (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> Seems almost like a stealth release.




AEG kept a pretty tight lid on this until just a few weeks ago.

My guess is they didn't want to get anyone's hopes up until they were really, really sure it would be out on time.

Looks like it's going to be a pretty sweet book!


----------



## Thanael (Feb 13, 2009)

I like 3E, so which one whould i get, this or the old 3E one? What are the main differences ? How detailed are the 3E stats? Does Ultimate Toolbox have more content?

PS: Please someone correct the typo in the thread title.


----------



## CharlesRyan (Feb 13, 2009)

The new one is non-system-specific. No 3E rules (or rules for any game, for that matter).


----------



## Thanael (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah i pretty much got that.   But is it essentially the old one minus stats or are there new/better/more tables ? And if the latter what all is new ?


----------



## Aus_Snow (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the number of tables is about 2:1 or even 3:1, relative to the 3.*0* book. But that other thread would be the place to look.

And it'll generally be a bigger book as well. But again, go to the sauce. 

Emphasis on the '.0' bit, because while it does have stats (even stripped down monster statblocks), there are things like Wilderness Lore and Alchemy skills, Rangers with d10 HD, and so on.


edit --- now I took my own advice, 2:1 or 3:1 probably doesn't cut it.


----------



## grodog (Feb 14, 2009)

From the intro (mislinked on the AEG preview site; here's the file), it sounds like an excellent book, though perhaps less-GM focused than the earlier tome.  Even so, it's clocking in at 400 pages, which makes it more-than-double the size of the first version of Toolbox.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone picked this up yet?


----------



## op1983 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just barely picked up Toolbox part 1. If Ultimate Toolbox is even a quarter of the cool I'll be picking it up as well.


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 26, 2009)

Bought it today.


----------



## grodog (Feb 27, 2009)

Thoughts?   And how much was it?


----------



## Treebore (Feb 27, 2009)

grodog said:


> thoughts? :d  and how much was it?





$50.00


----------



## Tewligan (Feb 27, 2009)

Oof! Man, I was sorely tempted by its stat-free nature, but $50 ain't gonna happen on my end.


----------



## grodog (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll wait for eBay or the discount bin then....


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 27, 2009)

Funniest table in the book: "Uses for gnomes" Had my son laughing at that one.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, nothing like being too busy to check the main forum of En World. D'oh.

Yes, in the other thread jim and I are going all bonkers. In this one I'll address the $50 price tag. It's out there in the world anywhere from $35 to $50, ye just need to dig around. Just remember, 400 pages of stat-free gaming inspiration goodness!

We broke the news about 2 weeks before the release. I'm not sure why we waited, that came from AEG. Stealth Release yup!

Any questions?

-DM Jeff


----------



## grodog (Feb 28, 2009)

@ DM Jeff:  I'd forgotten you were in Mt. Holly:  next time I'm visiting my family in Merchantville we should try to meet up.  I ran some Castle Greyhawk levels while there over Xmas....


----------



## Treebore (Feb 28, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Wow, nothing like being too busy to check the main forum of En World. D'oh.
> 
> Yes, in the other thread jim and I are going all bonkers. In this one I'll address the $50 price tag. It's out there in the world anywhere from $35 to $50, ye just need to dig around. Just remember, 400 pages of stat-free gaming inspiration goodness!
> 
> ...





Link to the $35 location? For that I'll buy it this month.


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 28, 2009)

FRP GAMES - Your Hobby Gaming Source = $39.95


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 1, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> Funniest table in the book: "Uses for gnomes" Had my son laughing at that one.




We're getting more laughs from that than we thought we would. 



grodog said:


> @ DM Jeff:  I'd forgotten you were in Mt. Holly:  next time I'm visiting my family in Merchantville we should try to meet up.  I ran some Castle Greyhawk levels while there over Xmas....




Super! Always up for a good game or just hanging out. We're less than 10 miles away when you visit.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Liquidsabre (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for pointing this one out guys, I'm excited about seeing this come out!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 3, 2009)

*20 MORE* GM Headaches Cured...*
1 Faction agents from Infernus? What do they want?
2 How can I make this boring overland trip more interesting?
3 I cast _legend lore _on the magical greataxe…
4 I loot the 'heavily stocked' wizard's laboratory.
5 I peruse a few titles on the bookshelf.
6 If you tell us our group just meets in a tavern, I'll sock you in the head.
7 No, you don't just 'spend 150 XP's and 2 days' creating the magic item. There's more to it than that...
8 OK, everyone’s epic level. Now what do I do with them?
9 OK, you're watching the camp. Make a perception roll…
10 Runes? What do they look like? I decipher them.
11 The scroll contains a riddle? What does it read?
12 What does the haunting look like?
13 What happens when we step through the portal?
14 What's on the map?
15 What's the chest look like? Is there a lock? What's inside?
16 What's the command word for this staff?
17 What's the devil's true name?
18 What's the druid's circle look like? Who's tending it?
19 Why are they talking about Battlestar Galactica? I have to shake this game up…
20 Why didn't I prep? I need a short unique adventure hook right now!

_* to compliment the ones I posted at Paizo.com_

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 11, 2009)

I just discovered a new review of Ultimate Toolbox!

DA LINK

-DM Jeff


----------



## Crothian (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome, this is the first must buy of the year I think.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 12, 2009)

being one of the leads on this project, i'm obviously biased about it's usefulness and strengths. this book is, however, a fantastic addition to a gaming library and will be useful long after 3.x and 4.x have dissipated and been replaced by 5.x automaton RPGs.

the team spent a lot of time generating what we consider smart ideas and inspiration for "at your fingertips" GMing and PCing advice. a simple name, texture, design, or shape pulled from any of 1,000 charts can easily inspire anything from a simple encounter or an entire campaign.

i can't recommend this book enough, even if you're playing something else.

i just realized how long that little sales blurb went when i really just wanted to give away this fun little chart

1d20	Uncommon Villain Titles
1	Beggar-Prince of Addin’on
2	Bonegaunt Commander
3	Chained Leper Guardian
4	Crimson Lord of Vanquished Dreams
5	Crownking of the Dreadmists
6	Death-Knights of the Final Mourning
7	Dredgebeast of the Etherqueen
8	Gnolllord of the Underkings
9	Ironlord of the the Cryptbanes
10	King Hunter of the Malevolence Hounds
11	King of Masks
12	Queen of Desperation
13	Scion of Destruction
14	Sentinel Lord of Misery
15	Seven-Deaths Murderliche
16	Thane of the Last Whisper
17	Usurper Spirit
18	Vampire Prince of the Eyeless Serpents
19	Wisdom of 10,000 Visions
20	Wyvern Khan


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 12, 2009)

In terms of something else, I don't see how you couldn't use this book in HARP, GURPS Fantasy, Fantasy Hero, Castles and Crusades, Rolemaster, Warhammer, CoC Dark Ages or dozens of other games. It's utility is beyond system.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 12, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> In terms of something else, I don't see how you couldn't use this book in HARP, GURPS Fantasy, Fantasy Hero, Castles and Crusades, Rolemaster, Warhammer, CoC Dark Ages or dozens of other games. It's utility is beyond system.




Good point! In fact during brainstorming I tried to take inspiration and themes from the different Fantasy RPG's I played over the years. While D&D was always in my head, it by no means was the sole provider of inspiration! 

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 13, 2009)

*new charts*

some new mercenary company charts were posted to my blog.

100 new ones to be exact.

enjoy them.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 14, 2009)

You guys need to collect these various charts, have AEG format and throw some art in and provide 'em as a bonus download from the AEG site. Good stuff!

For some reason I particularly like Seven Against All.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 14, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> You guys need to collect these various charts, have AEG format and throw some art in and provide 'em as a bonus download from the AEG site. Good stuff!
> 
> For some reason I particularly like Seven Against All.




i concur, the cadence is very different from the rest on the list... i liked it myself

as for a compilation, we are way ahead of you


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 18, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> as for a compilation, we are way ahead of you




*grins, wriggles hands, etc.*

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 18, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> *grins, wriggles hands, etc.*
> 
> -DM Jeff




*worst post ever, etc.*


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 18, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> *worst post ever, etc.*




Well, here's the thing, I'm madly expanding the *wink-wink* for the "U KNOW WHAT" while still combing the UT for a table that somehow, in all our massive brainstroming, we may have not included. And THAT is not easy, considering UT's coverage of all things already!

So, yes, my post stunk. 

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 18, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Well, here's the thing, I'm madly expanding the *wink-wink* for the "U KNOW WHAT" while still combing the UT for a table that somehow, in all our massive brainstroming, we may have not included. And THAT is not easy, considering UT's coverage of all things already!
> 
> So, yes, my post stunk.
> 
> -DM Jeff




next time stick with the cat excuse

that was more believable


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 18, 2009)

Jeff & co.
I've been following this thread and the reviews, and just placed my order with paizo.  Looking forward to seeing your awesome work for myself!


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 19, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Jeff & co.
> I've been following this thread and the reviews, and just placed my order with paizo.  Looking forward to seeing your awesome work for myself!




Uh-oh.

*adjusts collar*

Um. Well. Ahem. We hope you like it. Sir?!?!

Did you download all the free PDFs from the site?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 19, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Jeff & co.
> I've been following this thread and the reviews, and just placed my order with paizo.  Looking forward to seeing your awesome work for myself!




Great news! WE are sure you'll think it's a good adddition to your library!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 19, 2009)

Whoa, thanks for the tips about the downloads Jim, I just checked them out now. Nice stuff! 

I'm just getting back into gaming with some grad school friends - I haven't been a player in a long time!  But it looks like I'll get to try my hand at DMing again starting in the summer. Rather than wing everything, I'm trying to find or create resources that lift the burden off me so I can enjoy DMing more. I think the toolbox is going to be one of the best things in my...well, toolbox.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I say... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make this book a pdf soon!


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 20, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Whoa, thanks for the tips about the downloads Jim, I just checked them out now. Nice stuff!
> 
> I'm just getting back into gaming with some grad school friends - I haven't been a player in a long time!  But it looks like I'll get to try my hand at DMing again starting in the summer. Rather than wing everything, I'm trying to find or create resources that lift the burden off me so I can enjoy DMing more. I think the toolbox is going to be one of the best things in my...well, toolbox.




that's why we made the book

we hope you enjoy all the plotting advice, as well


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 21, 2009)

Scribble said:


> Can I say... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make this book a pdf soon!




While I can't guarantee a time, I know it will be a PDF someday. And yes, it will have selectable text, that much is certain.

-DM Jeff


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 22, 2009)

Had a chance to use the pick pocket table the other day.

Poor rogue was all excited about his opportunity but his roll was made of fail!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 22, 2009)

This book has moved to the top of my "Buy When I Have Money" List. The extra free tables listed here and your senses of humor have really helped sell it. So tell that to Marketing! 




jim pinto said:


> Did you download all the free PDFs from the site?



Um, what? Where?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 22, 2009)

TarionzCousin said:


> Um, what? Where?




All the previews are available at the book's website: LINK

Enjoy!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Scribble (Mar 22, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> While I can't guarantee a time, I know it will be a PDF someday. And yes, it will have selectable text, that much is certain.
> 
> -DM Jeff




Would it help if I just constantly came to this thread and bugged you about it everyday? 

This is a book I think would help best in game prep for me, which I do mostly at work durring free time... So I can't really have a non pdf book. 

But I really want it!


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 23, 2009)

Scribble said:


> Would it help if I just constantly came to this thread and bugged you about it everyday?
> 
> This is a book I think would help best in game prep for me, which I do mostly at work durring free time... So I can't really have a non pdf book.
> 
> But I really want it!




It won't hurt to do it.

And it'll keep the thread at the top.


----------



## Ulrick (Mar 23, 2009)

Ya know, there's plenty of random dungeon generators out there.  

But with Ultimate Toolbox, would it be possible to make a totally random campaign? 

Edit: After a few moments of skimming through the Intro/Index pdf, it looks like it just might be possible...


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

Ulrick said:


> Edit: After a few moments of skimming through the Intro/Index pdf, it looks like it just might be possible...




I think someone once woted as the original Toolbox was like "20 campaigns waiting to happen, just roll dice". If that's the case I'd like to wager the Ultimate Tolbox is "nearing 75 campaigns waiting to happen, just roll dice". Yeah, there's that much stuff in there. 

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 23, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> I think someone once woted as the original Toolbox was like "20 campaigns waiting to happen, just roll dice". If that's the case I'd like to wager the Ultimate Tolbox is "nearing 75 campaigns waiting to happen, just roll dice". Yeah, there's that much stuff in there.
> 
> -DM Jeff




75?

jeff's being modest

there's plenty more than that in this book

combine them together and you get voltron


----------



## Scribble (Mar 23, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> 75?
> 
> jeff's being modest
> 
> ...




The lion one or the stupid car one?

Also 2 things:

1. If the lion one- can I form the head?

2. Did you release it as a pdf yet?


----------



## Ulrick (Mar 23, 2009)

_The PCs all have rolled up their characters and have sat down to play. The DM opens the Ultimate Toolbox._
DM: Okay, is everybody ready? Excellent. All your characters are _*roll*_ "bound by a charter or contract" and your patron is _*roll*_ a "stuttering lady-in-waiting" who has offer you a unique reward, _*roll*_ "an ancient or forgotten song."
Fighter: What's the stuttering lady-in-waiting's name?
DM: Umm... _*roll*_ "Pentalis Boneburner" 

PCs: WHAT?!? 
DM: Oops, I rolled on the wrong table... 
Cleric: Where are we? 
DM: In _*roll*_ the town of "Northspire"
Rogue: What's in this town?
DM: Um... _*roll*__*roll*__*roll*_ The town "old and is need of repair. Walls crumble, no civic pride is evident, brick work lacks mortar," and there's a "simple large tower housing students from nearby colleges" and a "terminating vista."
Fighter: I attack the terminating vista. 

Other PCs: What?!? 
Fighter: It sounded threatening. Like a gazebo. 
DM: So you're all at the terminating vista? 
PCs: Sure...
Cleric: What's here? 
DM: _*roll*_ There's "Ricsek" a "minstrel composing while intoxicated."
Thief: He's drunk? I pick his pocket. _*roll*_  I succeed! What do I find?
DM: _*roll*_ HA! HA! A natural 20!

Thief: Is that good?
DM: You find a "fork." 
_General laughter_
Fighter: Is there a tavern or inn nearby? If so, I go there. 
DM: I'll say 3 in 6 there is. _*roll*_ Yes, and its called _*roll*_ HA! Another natural 20!"
Fighter: Oh no...

DM: It's called "Magog. A dank, horrid tavern caterting to antisocial mitfits and the like." 
Fighter: What's a "mitfit?"
Cleric: I think he mean "misfits."
DM: Well, its either a typo or a new kind of monster. 
Fighter: Eitherway I go Inn. Get it?  Inn? Har har.  

Thief: I backstab the fighter with my fork. _*roll*_ Damn. Natural "1"
DM: Your fork breaks against the fighter's armor. And its not an Inn, its a tavern. 
Cleric: You never told us our patron's name.
DM: "Pentalis Boneburner."
Fighter: I go into the _tavern_.
Thief: Same here. 

Cleric: No. You said "Oops, I rolled on the wrong table" or something. 
DM: Ok...um. It's "Pentalis Boneburner." 
Cleric: But that sounds like a villain's or a hooker's name. 
DM: Well...let me see, "Pentalis" is actually a wizard and "lady in waiting." 
Cleric: So, our patron is a "Stuttering lady-in-waiting" wizard named "Pentalis Boneburner." 
DM: Yep. 

Fighter and Thief: Cleric, will you hurry up? We're gonna get drunk! 
Cleric: What does she do? Did she tell us any plans. 
DM: _*roll*_ "Genocide." uh... I mean... 
Cleric: Genocide!?!
_The DM quickly flips to another chart, cursing himself for revealing the villain's hidden agenda. _ _*roll*_ She wants you to "explore the tunnels unearthed by a previously hidden door." 
Cleric: And commit genocide!
Fighter and Thief: Are we drunk yet! 
DM: No. 
Fighter and Thief: Oh come'on! You didn't even roll!

Thief: I wanna found out the local gossip before I get drunk anyway. 
DM: _*roll*_ You find out that this town gets "flooded every spring." 
Thief: From who?
DM: _*roll*_ From the "Human tax-collector (and bodyguards)" who "sits in the corner counting the tithes."
Thief: Why the hell would I talk to a tax-collector?
DM: Well, let's figure out your motivation. _*roll*_ You "want to start a nation." 
Cleric: At least its not genocide. 

Thief: What would I want to start a nation?
DM: Well, your other motivation is... _*roll*_ a need to "entertain."
Fighter: I am drunk yet?
DM: No. 
Fighter: Oh, come'on. You didn't even roll. I'll even buy the finest grog for El Presidente Thief here...

-----

I came up with all that just using the free downloads. I'm sold. I'm getting Ultimate Toolbox ASAP.

Edit: just to break the narrative up a bit for legibility.


----------



## unan oranis (Mar 24, 2009)

to the makers of the original toolbox;

thank you - it has been one of my favorite rpg books.

I just cut it up and glued into the mega ultra dm screen (the hackmaster one)

looking forward to an even better replacement!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

Ulrick said:


> _The PCs all have rolled up their characters and have sat down to play. The DM opens the Ultimate Toolbox._
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> I came up with all that just using the free downloads. I'm sold. I'm getting Ultimate Toolbox ASAP.




What a great read, this made my morning, thanks! And, I hope you get much more use out of the entire book!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

unan oranis said:


> to the makers of the original toolbox;
> 
> thank you - it has been one of my favorite rpg books.
> 
> I just cut it up and glued into the mega ultra dm screen (the hackmaster one)




You are welcome. Hey, I have that screen too, it's insane! But I like the work you've done. UT's pages are layed out much clearer than the original, I'm sure you will have no trouble updating your masterpiece!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff and I just posted 120 disease symptoms to the other thread (in publishers). I have posted 100 of them to my blog.

Free!


----------



## Scribble (Mar 25, 2009)

So hey... what's the word on that psf version?


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ulrick said:


> Cleric: At least its not genocide.




Wait until they figure out that it is "Acts of kindness or selflessness" that set the wizard/lady-in-waiting off into her genocidal rage.  Fortunately for the players, she happens to be "Ignorant to magic and its uses".  The only thing she has going for her is that she "Built lair to incinerate at will".


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/reviews/253174-ultimate-toolbox.html#post4727721

Sadly, I don't think my little review covers the half of the utility. It's just a book people are going to keep going back to.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quincy Jones



'Nuff said.

I supported my FLGS.


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Mar 26, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/reviews/253174-ultimate-toolbox.html#post4727721
> 
> Sadly, I don't think my little review covers the half of the utility. It's just a book people are going to keep going back to.




Thank you for the kind words and I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 26, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/reviews/253174-ultimate-toolbox.html#post4727721
> 
> Sadly, I don't think my little review covers the half of the utility. It's just a book people are going to keep going back to.




Fantastic Joe, thank you! I especially like how you touted it for use with all kinds of fantasy RPG systems. I've linked this over at Paizo's boards too!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 26, 2009)

My Paizo order just shipped, so I'm eagerly awaiting the Toolbox!

I'm sure there's some tables like this in the Toolbox... I would like to see contact NPC lists for influence, information, and skill based contacts. For example, "Warlord (influence): Avoid press-gangs; writ of safe travel; audience with other warlords"

If it's not in there consider this a challenge, Jim or Jeff.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 26, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> I'm sure there's some tables like this in the Toolbox... I would like to see contact NPC lists for influence, information, and skill based contacts. For example, "Warlord (influence): Avoid press-gangs; writ of safe travel; audience with other warlords".




Chalk up one hapy gamer.  UT has NPC additudes, encounters, hirelings, motivations, names galore, and exactly what you're looking for, a hundred individually named NPC contacts with a sentence describing their skill base, wants and needs.

I hope you really enjoy the book!

-DM Jeff


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 26, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Fantastic Joe, thank you! I especially like how you touted it for use with all kinds of fantasy RPG systems. I've linked this over at Paizo's boards too!
> 
> -DM Jeff




In terms of game systems, I'm not seeing a problem with using it in almost any game. I mean, I'm kinda weird that way though as I sitll have Spherewalker, Runequest Cities, Primal Order and other 'generic' books. 

There needs to be a better word than generic... all purpos? Awesome? Useful? Someone smarter than me will have to figure it out.


----------



## Weregrognard (Mar 26, 2009)

Just got mine in the mail today.

I love it and can't wait to use it in game!

That is all.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 26, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> My Paizo order just shipped, so I'm eagerly awaiting the Toolbox!
> 
> I'm sure there's some tables like this in the Toolbox... I would like to see contact NPC lists for influence, information, and skill based contacts. For example, "Warlord (influence): Avoid press-gangs; writ of safe travel; audience with other warlords"
> 
> If it's not in there consider this a challenge, Jim or Jeff.




There are 100 Contacts in the book. Each lists what he/she is capable/willing to do for the PCs and what he/she expects in return. When you get the book, you can tell me if that's useful or not, or if Jeff and I have to make more charts.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 26, 2009)

Androlphas said:


> Just got mine in the mail today.
> 
> I love it and can't wait to use it in game!
> 
> That is all.




It's reviews like this that bring a tear to my eye.

Almost makes it all worth it.

Excuse me. I need a moment.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> Has anyone been talking about this? Seems almost like a stelath release. Bad AEG, no cookie for you!




I just ordered my copy because of this thread. 

Thanks Joe!


----------



## grodog (Mar 28, 2009)

Quick clarification Q:  the content from the original d20 Toolbox is not reproduced in Ultimate Toolbox, right?


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 28, 2009)

grodog said:


> Quick clarification Q:  the content from the original d20 Toolbox is not reproduced in Ultimate Toolbox, right?




Some 5-10 pages of material were pulled from the original and fixed. Pickpocketing for instance is 100 times better than it was. Tavern names were reused. Some titles. That's about it.

Otherwise, over 1000 new charts.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 31, 2009)

I just received the Ultimate Toolbox today and started thumbing through it.

I have a major concern with the book's editing.

Page 311 Tables 7-11 and 7-12 are listed as "Adventure Location" when they should be "Adventure Theme"!

And the "Uses for Gnomes" Table was left blank!



Kidding   This is really an endeavor of love and it shows. Great work guys! I know I'll be making several copies of the plot outlines on page 358 and making frequent use of the city generator. I've been really impressed with those two sections of the book. And yep, the contacts section is awesome. 

Overall, this is one of the best RPG purchases I've made. Every page has more than one gem of an idea and sections are bursting with creativity.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 31, 2009)

*New Contest*

Okay.

Time for the final contest (that I'll be handing out). And this contest is for people who already own the Ultimate Toolbox.

The winner will receive a fist full of books from me. Anyone that has already won can tell you just how much STUFF comes in a FIST. I guarantee it's worth at least $250 (retail… your mileage may vary). You can make requests, but if I don't own it you can't have it.

The winner of this contest is the person that comes up with the best 20 chart combination for creating… anything.

Which 20 charts, in which order, would best create… an adventure, world, encounter, sandwich, monkey eye patch, 99-cent value menu, anything at all… for other owners of the UT to enjoy.

Are the rules clear enough? I fear if I provide an example, all I will get back are examples.

Contest ends on April 7 at midnight (or whenever I get back from the Megadeth concert).


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 31, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Page 311 Tables 7-11 and 7-12 are listed as "Adventure Location" when they should be "Adventure Theme"!




When combined with tables 7-9 and 7-10 on the previous page A1/A2, you get an adventure location name (Plains of the King, etc).



Quickleaf said:


> And the "Uses for Gnomes" Table was left blank!




You try coming up with one, let alone twenty.



- jim "i hate gnomes" pinto


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 1, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> This is really an endeavor of love and it shows. Great work guys! I know I'll be making several copies of the plot outlines on page 358 and making frequent use of the city generator. I've been really impressed with those two sections of the book. And yep, the contacts section is awesome.
> 
> Overall, this is one of the best RPG purchases I've made. Every page has more than one gem of an idea and sections are bursting with creativity.




There's a review jim can sink his teeth into! Thank for the kind words, we're glad you are going to get tons of use out of it!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 1, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> When combined with tables 7-9 and 7-10 on the previous page A1/A2, you get an adventure location name (Plains of the King, etc).



 My bad.



			
				jim pinto said:
			
		

> You try coming up with one, let alone twenty.



You're right it would be a very "short" list.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 1, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> My bad.
> You're right it would be a very "short" list.




Luckily, there's no right or wrong way to use any of these charts, so used as THEMES and not locations, is fine by us.


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 2, 2009)

*CONTEST ENTRY: Goblin Stew*

Well, here's my contest entry... every D&D game eventually has the party come across some foul smelling concoction like a goblin stew. This table helps you answer the question: “So what’s in this stuff anyhow?”

How to make Tribal Name ‘s 2-74 Weeds 1 and Table 2-83 Pests stew:

Prepare a base of 5-40 Dungeon Liquids

Boil Useless Table One (Appendix) 2-77 Bugs 2 and a whole 3-73 Domestic Animal, imagining 6-100 Undead Substance bubbling in the pot.

Stir in 3-78 Basic Food and a pickled 3-82 Pickled Foods.

Last, add a handful of 4-94 Aquatic Plants which you’ll find 4-57 X Marks the Spot.

Whisk until 5-41 Dungeon Mysteries. 
If it tastes like 5-67 Potion Tastes 1 the stew is ready to serve.

Finish it off with a pinch of 3-63 City Smells 2 and garnish with 6-75 Material Components 1. Pour into a Potion Container Descriptions 3.

If you’re expecting guests, double the recipe and add a pinch of 5-70 Poisonous Plants 1 and set a place with Outdoor/Wilderness Traps (Appendix)

Guaranteed to 6-49 Ritual Effects 1 and feed yer gut.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 2, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Well, here's my contest entry... every D&D game eventually has the party come across some foul smelling concoction like a goblin stew. This table helps you answer the question: “So what’s in this stuff anyhow?”
> 
> How to make Tribal Name ‘s 2-74 Weeds 1 and Table 2-83 Pests stew:
> 
> ...




Fantastic. Exactly the kind of entry we are looking for... only perhaps, not about goblin stew.



Good work, Quickleaf.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Well, here's my contest entry... every D&D game eventually has the party come across some foul smelling concoction like a goblin stew. This table helps you answer the question: “So what’s in this stuff anyhow?"





Oh, that's classic! Using UT to create goblin stew. I love it!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Parduz (Apr 2, 2009)

Do this book comes to Italy, also?
Or, being shipping cost a nightmare, have i to wait for a PDF version?


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 2, 2009)

Parduz said:


> Do this book comes to Italy, also?
> Or, being shipping cost a nightmare, have i to wait for a PDF version?




I am looking into both questions for you.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 2, 2009)

*slightly edited and then filled in with my own recipe*

Goblin Stew
By ENWorld's Quickleaf (Aaron Infante-Levy)
How to make [Tribal Name’s (page 381)] [Table 2–74 Weeds 1], and [Table 2–83 Pests] Stew
	Prepare a base of [Table 5–40 Dungeon Liquids]
	Boil [Useless Table One (page 391)] [Table 2–77 Bugs 2], and a whole
	[Table 3–73 Domestic Animal], imagining [6–100 Undead Substance] bubbling in the pot
	Stir in [Table 3–78 Basic Food] and a pickled [Table 3–82 Pickled Foods]
	Last, add a handful of [Table 4–49 Aquatic Plants] which you’ll
	find [Table 4–57 X Marks the Spot]
	Whisk until [Table 5–41 Dungeon Mysteries]
	If it tastes like [Table 5–67 Potion Tastes 1], the stew is ready to serve

Finish it off with a pinch of [Table 3–63 City Smells 2] and garnish with [Table 6–75 Material Components 1]. Pour into a [Table 6–28 Potion Container Descriptions 3].

If you’re expecting guests, double the recipe and add a pinch of [Table 5–70 Poisonous Plants 1] and set a place at a [Outdoor/Wilderness Traps (Page 388)]

Guaranteed to [Table 6–49 Ritual Effects 1] and feed yer gut.

*Goblin Stew*
How to make Rontik'thar Blood Red's Mayweed and Gopher Stew
	Prepare a base of tar or pitch
	Boil twelve termites, and a whole donkey imagining chaos and discord bubbling in the pot
	Stir in rice and pickled chili
	Last, add a handful of coral which you’ll find between the twin oaks of Bulgyr
	Whisk until ghostly faces appear on banners
	If it tastes like charcoal, the stew is ready to serve

Finish it off with a pinch of lemons and honey and garnish with amber crystal. Pour into an ancient, dwarven rune-etched glass phial with a study cap.

If you’re expecting guests, double the recipe and add a pinch of foxglove and set a place at a covered pit of leaves and twigs.

Guaranteed to fortify an army with an enchantment of its foes and feed yer gut.

Love this chart, quickleaf. Good work.


----------



## Scribble (Apr 2, 2009)

Friendly reminder to...

MAKE THIS BOOK A PDF NOW!


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 2, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Love this chart, quickleaf. Good work.



You wrote it, I just put the pieces together.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 2, 2009)

Scribble said:


> Friendly reminder to...
> 
> MAKE THIS BOOK A PDF NOW!




jeff? what do you think? a pdf of the book? think that might sell?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 3, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> jeff? what do you think? a pdf of the book? think that might sell?




Even if you went with 50% off the cover price, a $25 PDF might be a lot to handle. Breaking it up into several smaller books with lower price? Might be something to consider. IN looking at the Ultimate Toolbox, I thought that was it's one problem. Too much awesomeness to carry. The awesomeness needed to be broken down into smaller bits of awesoanium for portability.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 3, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> Even if you went with 50% off the cover price, a $25 PDF might be a lot to handle. Breaking it up into several smaller books with lower price? Might be something to consider. IN looking at the Ultimate Toolbox, I thought that was it's one problem. Too much awesomeness to carry. The awesomeness needed to be broken down into smaller bits of awesoanium for portability.




we broke joe

he's going those swirly things where pupils used to be

poor, joe


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> If you’re expecting guests, double the recipe and add a pinch of foxglove and set a place at a covered pit of leaves and twigs.
> Guaranteed to fortify an army with an enchantment of its foes and feed yer gut. Love this chart, quickleaf. Good work.




Man I am so hungry. Can we add some cheese?



jim pinto said:


> jeff? what do you think? a pdf of the book? think that might sell?




You know jim, after careful consideration I beleive a great many DMs *would *relish a chance to have this by their side at a laptop in PDF format, yes.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 3, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> You know jim, after careful consideration I beleive a great many DMs *would *relish a chance to have this by their side at a laptop in PDF format, yes.
> 
> -DM Jeff




then i am glad we have taken such careful time to consider this option


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 3, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Man I am so hungry. Can we add some cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheese?

Cheese - The igourmet.com Encyclopedia of Cheese

Seek and ye shall find!


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 3, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> Cheese?
> 
> Cheese - The igourmet.com Encyclopedia of Cheese
> 
> Seek and ye shall find!




List of cheeses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scribble (Apr 3, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> then i am glad we have taken such careful time to consider this option




Is it a PDF yet?


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 3, 2009)

Scribble said:


> Is it a PDF yet?




technically, it is many PDFs at the moment, but you meant are those PDFs available for download?

right?

i promise a huge announcement when i have the answer to that question


----------



## Scribble (Apr 3, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> i promise a huge announcement when i have the answer to that question




Insert animated emoticon of a grumbly faced finger tapping smiley.


Also you better use font 7 for the announcement or I will call you a liar.


----------



## Jack99 (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't wait for the PDF.


----------



## Duo Maxwell (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought the book immediately when I came across this thread this morning.  After flipping through it while sitting in a nearby coffee shop, I must say it was worth every cent.  I can't wait to use the urban and NPC tables for both my Pathfinder and 4e campaigns.  Hell, I'll even use it for the occassional Shadowrun games I hold.  Thanks, Jim.  You've helped this full-time employee take a lot of time off his hands.


----------



## joethelawyer (Apr 5, 2009)

can you guys tell me the difference between the first and the second books?  is it an additional book? is it the first book plus more of the same?  is it the first book plus new stuff not covered by the original?  or is it an entirely new book with all new charts and tables to replace the ones from the first book?

thx


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 5, 2009)

joethelawyer said:


> can you guys tell me the difference between the first and the second books?  is it an additional book? is it the first book plus more of the same?  is it the first book plus new stuff not covered by the original?  or is it an entirely new book with all new charts and tables to replace the ones from the first book?
> 
> thx




this has got to be the most single-asked question about the book (even more than the PDF thing)

maybe someone can help me out here… what are we doing wrong with the marketing that this hasn't been addressed?

for the record, this questions has been answered a couple times on this thread, on paizo, and on the other thread on ENWorld with all the free charts and contests.

and to answer your question, the overlap is something like 1-2% (in a book with over 1,000 charts, that's maybe 20 reprinted charts from toolbox). the old charts from TOOLBOX that we knew people had to have if they ONLY bought this book were transplanted, but otherwise this is all new material. the big improvement, was taking the pick pocket charts and making them actual items someone might have in their pocket instead of just a reprinting of the equipment list from the PHB.

seriously, it's one of my favorite parts of the book. we should run a contest about that.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 6, 2009)

Duo Maxwell said:


> I must say it was worth every cent.  I can't wait to use the urban and NPC tables for both my Pathfinder and 4e campaigns.  Hell, I'll even use it for the occassional Shadowrun games I hold.




It's quotes like this that help confirm our idea to go systemless was the right one. We're glad you are enjoying it!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Scribble (Apr 6, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> It's quotes like this that help confirm our idea to go systemless was the right one. We're glad you are enjoying it!
> 
> -DM Jeff




Another idea I think would be the "right one" would be to make it a pdf.


----------



## joethelawyer (Apr 7, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> this has got to be the most single-asked question about the book (even more than the PDF thing)
> 
> maybe someone can help me out here… what are we doing wrong with the marketing that this hasn't been addressed?
> 
> ...





I guess my reason for the post is that I don't want to have to get a different book just to get 20 "different" inn and tavern names.  So when you say there are only maybe 20 reprinted charts and the rest are new, do you mean each chart has new contents but the chart has the same title as in the original book, and we are just getting 20 different inn names?  Or are there all new charts in there with different titles never before seen in the other book?  One answer makes this book a volume 2, with all new stuff, and the other answer makes it essentially a reprint of the same book but essentially giving a roll of 1-40 on each chart, as opposed to a 1-20, due to the new list contents.

See what I mean?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 7, 2009)

*jumps into screenshot*

"I'll field this 'un!"



joethelawyer said:


> I guess my reason for the post is that I don't want to have to get a different book just to get 20 "different" inn and tavern names.  So when you say there are only maybe 20 reprinted charts and the rest are new, do you mean each chart has new contents but the chart has the same title as in the original book, and we are just getting 20 different inn names?  ?




It means in Toolbox 1 we did tavern names. In UT we have lots more tavern names, a small few of which are taken frokm Toolbox 1. The rest are new. So yes, there are a few taven name charts from Toolbox 1 and many new ones including NEW details never printed anywhere ever before in Ultimate Toolbox. In Toolbox 1 you could make a good tavern. In Ultimate Toolbox you can make an ultra-detailed amazing tavern.



joethelawyer said:


> Or are there all new charts in there with different titles never before seen in the other book?




Yes, there are all new charts in there with different titles never before seen in the other book. In fact, that's 97% of Ultimate Toolbox. NEW! 



joethelawyer said:


> One answer makes this book a volume 2, with all new stuff, and the other answer makes it essentially a reprint of the same book but essentially giving a roll of 1-40 on each chart, as opposed to a 1-20, due to the new list contents.




I see what you mean. It is not a reprint. It is an add-on. But for the folks who missed original Toolbox (and because jim and I liked the charts so much) a _small few _made it into Ultimate Toolbox to help round it out. It's volume 2. It's so, so much bigger. It so much better. AEG let us bust our seams and just let us kept writing long after the original page count was done. We STUFFED it full. Thankf for asking Joe!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 7, 2009)

joe, and anyone else, i highly recommend downloading the free INDEX from the alderac.com website.

it really is all the answers you are looking for.

there are four chapters in book 1.

wilderness
dungeon
cities
character

192 pages… 1/2 of which is relevant five years later

about 40 themes are tackled, with some charts on encounters and villages names

there are seven chapters in book 2 (plus an appendix)

character (not a lot of overlap, this time character "class" specific information and motivations)
world (all new subject)
civilization (100 pages on how to build a fantasy city, pretty much making the first book's chapter of cities a chihuahua to its pit bull like awesomeness)
maritime (pirates and high seas)
dungeons (even better than before, although the first one is really good)
magic (all new subject)
plot (all new subject)
appendix

400 pages covering themes as diverse as druids, undead, pirate flags, stone markings, villain agendas and weaknesses… the list goes on.

hope that helps


----------



## joethelawyer (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks very much guys for the responses.  it really sounds like there is no need to get the first if i am going to get the second, right?  since the second covers everything the first covered but more?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 7, 2009)

joethelawyer said:


> thanks very much guys for the responses.  it really sounds like there is no need to get the first if i am going to get the second, right?  since the second covers everything the first covered but more?




Heh heh. This is mostly true, but if you want to see the 97% of origonal Tookbox we DIDN'T reproduce in Ultimate Toolbox, send me an email, Joe, reminding me of entry 10 on table 5-4 of UT and I'll send you a copy of original Toolbox.

-DM Jeff           (ocasek 50 at hotmail dot com)


----------



## joethelawyer (Apr 7, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Heh heh. This is mostly true, but if you want to see the 97% of origonal Tookbox we DIDN'T reproduce in Ultimate Toolbox, send me an email, Joe, reminding me of entry 10 on table 5-4 of UT and I'll send you a copy of original Toolbox.
> 
> -DM Jeff           (ocasek 50 at hotmail dot com)





Free stuff?  **Checks date---nope, not April 1st--

DEAL!


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 7, 2009)

joethelawyer said:


> thanks very much guys for the responses.  it really sounds like there is no need to get the first if i am going to get the second, right?  since the second covers everything the first covered but more?




While the second book is vastly better, you may find that some of the material in the original (that was not reproduced — streams, terrain, flora/fauna, dungeon dressings, etc) might suit your gaming needs.

EDIT: Should have read the entire thread, first. Looks around awkwardly.


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 7, 2009)

What no competitors for the contest? Goblin stew drive them off?


----------



## Scribble (Apr 7, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> What no competitors for the contest? Goblin stew drive them off?




I was totally ready to enter the contest. Like I started rolling dice and everything... But then when I went to check the charts I realized I couldn't because I DON'T HAVE A PDF COPY YET!


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 7, 2009)

Scribble said:


> I was totally ready to enter the contest. Like I started rolling dice and everything... But then when I went to check the charts I realized I couldn't because I DON'T HAVE A PDF COPY YET!




it'll take more than that excuse to explain why you didn't beat goblin stew, sir



you still have (according to my clock), 10 hours to get a chart together.

i may not announce a winner until tomorrow, should someone, somehow, come in with a chart that competes… but otherwise, quicklkleaf is in the lead… barely

can i enter the contest? and let you guys judge?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 8, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> can i enter the contest? and let you guys judge?




While I would delight in what offering you may have in store...what would be your motivation? You already have the $250+ worth of stuff you're giving out. Perhaps just making a UT point. OK, bring it on!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 9, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> While I would delight in what offering you may have in store...what would be your motivation? You already have the $250+ worth of stuff you're giving out. Perhaps just making a UT point. OK, bring it on!
> 
> -DM Jeff




i apparently missed the cut off date, so i lose the contest

looks like goblin stew is victorious

an e-mail or message with an address is easier than me guessing where the prize should go


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Jim! It is an honor to receive this award on behalf of goblin stew. Just fired off a private message to you.

Is it all right if I write up an ENWorld review on UT, or do you already have one?


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 9, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Thanks Jim! It is an honor to receive this award on behalf of goblin stew. Just fired off a private message to you.
> 
> Is it all right if I write up an ENWorld review on UT, or do you already have one?




write as many reviews as you like

*finds bigger box to fill with a larger bribe… er prize*


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 9, 2009)

Heh. So...um...what did I win again?   Or is it a surprise?


About the review, I've noticed a lot of folks asking about content of the first and second books. I'd like to include a quote from you about the difference, if you don't mind?


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 10, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Heh. So...um...what did I win again?   Or is it a surprise?
> 
> About the review, I've noticed a lot of folks asking about content of the first and second books. I'd like to include a quote from you about the difference, if you don't mind?




don't you like surprises? won't that make the prize all the better?

if i tell you, then i can't add a last minute "wow" to the box, right?



and yes… feel free to quote me about anything except my feelings for jeff ibach.


----------



## Jack99 (Apr 10, 2009)

Soooo, about that PDF - Any news?


----------



## Scribble (Apr 10, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> Soooo, about that PDF - Any news?




Hey that's my line!


----------



## Grymar (Apr 10, 2009)

FYI - I finally got a chance to put my order in for this book. Now it is all up to the United States Postal Service.  It will be a long 4-8 business days.


----------



## Mircoles (Apr 10, 2009)

...It is a bit pricey at 49.95. But it does look like it would be quite useful.


----------



## Animus (Apr 10, 2009)

Um...

Wow.

So much awesome it should be illegal. I'm getting this!


----------



## HiLiphNY (Apr 11, 2009)

I missed this release. . . saw it driven before me. . . and heard the lamentations of my women.  Damn.

Well, good thing I just picked it up off the net!


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 11, 2009)

Ultimate Toolbox

Sleeper hit of the year?

Or misguided teen?


----------



## Michael Dean (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't believe my luck today.  My small comic shop near work actually had this in stock.  They never have anything in stock.  And it's been months since I've been in the store.  So I bought this and 3:16, another book I've been dying to get but never expected my comic shop to have.  Then I come here and find this thread, and I had to stop by and say, great job!


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 11, 2009)

I just added another review to join Joe's praise for UT. I posted it over here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/reviews/254145-ultimate-toolbox.html#post4749399.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm LOVING this thing. It's going to make this "sandbox" style campaign I've been kicking around so much easier to put together.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 12, 2009)

Michael Dean said:


> I can't believe my luck today.  My small comic shop near work actually had this in stock.  They never have anything in stock.  And it's been months since I've been in the store.  So I bought this and 3:16, another book I've been dying to get but never expected my comic shop to have.  Then I come here and find this thread, and I had to stop by and say, great job!




Nice. Enjoying the book, I hope.

I've been hearing great things about 3:16. Any comments? Maybe you can chime in privately with your thoughts if you like.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 12, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> I just added another review to join Joe's praise for UT. I posted it over here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/reviews/254145-ultimate-toolbox.html#post4749399.




thanks for the kind words, aaron... even if you did capitalize my name



again, we're glad you enjoyed it and jeff apologizes for the typos


----------



## Michael Dean (Apr 12, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Nice. Enjoying the book, I hope.
> 
> I've been hearing great things about 3:16. Any comments? Maybe you can chime in privately with your thoughts if you like.




I'm having a great time with both books.  Starting with the cover art on UT; that's a pretty amazing cover!  Very Leonard Elmore-ish, only better.  The interior art is great too.  Content-wise, it's a little like taking a drink from a fire hydrant, but that's a good thing.  I'm getting antsy with all the adventure ideas that are percolating in my head every time I turn to a new section.  I've been focusing on the Plot section in Chapter 7, and it's great.

3:16 was a great buy as well.  It's a pretty fast learning curve, and seems like it would be a great beer and pretzel game.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 12, 2009)

Michael Dean said:


> I'm having a great time with both books.  Starting with the cover art on UT; that's a pretty amazing cover!  Very Leonard Elmore-ish, only better.  The interior art is great too.  Content-wise, it's a little like taking a drink from a fire hydrant, but that's a good thing.  I'm getting antsy with all the adventure ideas that are percolating in my head every time I turn to a new section.  I've been focusing on the Plot section in Chapter 7, and it's great.




someday, jeff and i should do an interview or seminar talking about the "process" and how the final bits of this book finally came together.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 12, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> I just added another review to join Joe's praise for UT. I posted it over here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/reviews/254145-ultimate-toolbox.html#post4749399.




Very nice Quickleaf, glad you're enjoying it so much! 

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 15, 2009)

*Contest*

Hey Quickleaf,

Your prize is in the mail. And that concludes my offers of free books to people. All I have left is original TOOLBOXES anyway, so if anyone wants those, we can work something out.

Otherwise, no more MASSIVE PACKS of goodies for contest winners... I'm paying this shipping out of my own pocket.


----------



## Scribble (Apr 15, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Hey Quickleaf,
> 
> Your prize is in the mail. And that concludes my offers of free books to people. All I have left is original TOOLBOXES anyway, so if anyone wants those, we can work something out.
> 
> Otherwise, no more MASSIVE PACKS of goodies for contest winners... I'm paying this shipping out of my own pocket.




You know how you could make some more money to pay for that shipping?

Make Ultimate Toolbox a PDF that I can buy so I can haz Toolbox!

*A: Roll 2d6*
2-11 Make
12 Make

*B Roll 1d6*
1-6 It a PDF


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 15, 2009)

Scribble said:


> You know how you could make some more money to pay for that shipping?
> 
> Make Ultimate Toolbox a PDF that I can buy so I can haz Toolbox!
> 
> ...




those are some strange dice on those charts... not sure what they are

and how would i make money off the pdfs? sell them on the sly?



hmm.... i do have the technology to do it.... no... no... that's using adobe for evil... we swore we'd never do that again


----------



## Scribble (Apr 15, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> those are some strange dice on those charts... not sure what they are
> 
> and how would i make money off the pdfs? sell them on the sly?
> 
> ...




Everytime you deny me a PDF version of Ultimate Toolbox, God lights a Baby Animatronic Gorrilla on fire- Using fire.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Apr 15, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> hmm.... i do have the technology to do it.... no... no... that's using adobe for evil... we swore we'd never do that again



Using Adobe IS evil... make it using Foxit Software PDF Creator and sell it to only those that will use Foxit Reader. Easy solution, then everyone is LG!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 16, 2009)

I for one would like to formerly request a new Toolbox book focussed on Modern/Sci-fi.

That'd be a real good way to get another $50 from me.


----------



## jdcash (Apr 16, 2009)

I think Scribble is a modern day RPG marketing prophet well ahead of his time.  

Please make this a PDF!!!!!


----------



## Scribble (Apr 16, 2009)

Burninating monkey fur smells jim!


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 16, 2009)

Scribble said:


> Burninating monkey fur smells jim!




oh. i'm sorry. gorillas are apes, not monkeys.

and now dare you burn either in front of me? peace negotiations between our two nations will never succeed under threat of monkey burning.

my favorite quote from _dude where's my car:_

"Leave him alone, he doesn't know anything."


----------



## Scribble (Apr 16, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> oh. i'm sorry. gorillas are apes, not monkeys.
> 
> and now dare you burn either in front of me? peace negotiations between our two nations will never succeed under threat of monkey burning.
> 
> ...




Dude I told you, it's not me! God wants that I should have this pdf available for purchase at drivethrough. He said so in a vision! It might also have been the 3 day old chinese food, and excessive beer consumption, but still! God works in mysterious ways! 

And one of those ways is flaming animatronic gorillas!


----------



## jdcash (Apr 17, 2009)

OK...so Scribble is a creepy prophet.  That takes nothing away from the validity of his driving force and message.

MAKE THE PDF......please!!


----------



## Scribble (Apr 17, 2009)

jdcash said:


> OK...so Scribble is a creepy prophet.  That takes nothing away from the validity of his driving force and message.
> 
> MAKE THE PDF......please!!




I like the cut of your jib.

Come to the creepy side. It's like the dark side, but our jibs fit better. 

And we have pie every Thursday.


----------



## Sir Robilar (Apr 17, 2009)

Hope I can afford this when I find work...

this book sounds too cool to be true.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 17, 2009)

*pdfs you say?*

after carefully reviewing the posts, we at aeg have decided to carefully consider releasing pdfs… um… carefully… once, um… we… um figure it all out and determine… um a release time thing.

that is.

the burning of gorillas did not impact our decision.

nor did god.


----------



## jdcash (Apr 17, 2009)

Titles given to one that publishes The Ultimate Toolbox in PDF format:
1 – Panderer to Scribble (they all can’t be good)
2 – Deliverer of Awesome Goodness
3 – Idea Warden for Those Without
4 – Vindicator of RPG Creativity
5 – Weaver of Trivial Delight
6 – Pedagogue of Minutia
7 – Deliverer of Really Awesome Goodness (I like awesome goodness)
8 – Master of Tabular Guidance
9 - His Majesty the King of Peculiar Detail
10 - Exalted Deity of Random Direction


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 18, 2009)

jdcash said:


> Titles given to one that publishes The Ultimate Toolbox in PDF format:
> 1 – Panderer to Scribble (they all can’t be good)
> 2 – Deliverer of Awesome Goodness
> 3 – Idea Warden for Those Without
> ...




ouch

someone _really_ needs this book


----------



## jdcash (Apr 19, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> ouch
> 
> someone _really_ needs this book




Exactly, so throw me a bone......

a PDF bone, maybe?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 19, 2009)

Each chapter as a seperate PDF?

And how's the 'bonus' compilation coming along? Be nice to have all of these fun bonus tables in one spot.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 19, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> Each chapter as a seperate PDF?




When AEG does the PDF I'm pretty suire it will be just one file, of the whole book.



JoeGKushner said:


> And how's the 'bonus' compilation coming along? Be nice to have all of these fun bonus tables in one spot.




I am finishing the last bits to go to layout with jim, and we might have it ready before the month is out, that's my goal.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 21, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> When AEG does the PDF I'm pretty suire it will be just one file, of the whole book.
> 
> I am finishing the last bits to go to layout with jim, and we might have it ready before the month is out, that's my goal.
> 
> -DM Jeff




jeff and i just finished a chart of 300 entries... we're debating letting the forum help us edit the weapons and names…

i fear flaming gorillas may end up on the charts


----------



## Grymar (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, the United States Postal Service is still holding my copy hostage, but I hope they get it to me in the next few days. I'd like to have it for my Friday night game. It is a terrible feeling being at the mercy of the Federal Government.


----------



## DSlash (Apr 21, 2009)

Jeff and Jim,

I've lurked in the ENWorld forums for quite a while now. It is this thread that finally convinced me to create an account and begin posting. As I was planning my 4e game which is starting this summer, I saw this thread and immediately went to the AEG site to check out the pdf samples. I was hooked immediately. I proceeded to get a copy. 

I received it yesterday (hey, USPS to Canada isn't so bad after all!), and let me assure you, it exceeded my expectations. Even in the few hours I had to just take a look through it, some of my players rolled through some tables in the character chapter to get some interesting points of their back stories setup. I'm sure the rest of them will think its cool as well.

Can't wait to start doing some world building with it.

So, thanks guys! Without you, I wouldn't have a vegetarian shifter in my game who collects scarves!


----------



## Grymar (Apr 21, 2009)

DSlash said:


> Without you, I wouldn't have a vegetarian shifter in my game who collects scarves!




That line should be on every advertisement for the book.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 22, 2009)

DSlash said:


> Jeff and Jim,
> 
> So, thanks guys! Without you, I wouldn't have a vegetarian shifter in my game who collects scarves!




our proudest moment

truly


----------



## armorclass10 (Apr 22, 2009)

Grymar said:


> Well, the United States Postal Service is still holding my copy hostage, but I hope they get it to me in the next few days. I'd like to have it for my Friday night game. It is a terrible feeling being at the mercy of the Federal Government.




LOL, I find it hard everyday BUT soon I will have defeated them.....when my copy comes of course.


----------



## DarkMasterBR (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone knows where is the cheapest place to buy the book and ship it to Brazil? I've been searching, but shipping costs are very expensive! I've bought heavier stuff on ebay and amazon with cheaper shipping costs =(

Thanks!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 23, 2009)

DSlash said:


> It is this thread that finally convinced me to create an account and begin posting. I received it yesterday, and let me assure you, it exceeded my expectations. Without you, I wouldn't have a vegetarian shifter in my game who collects scarves!




Very honored, DSlash, and welcome to the thread! Glad you and your players are getting so much out of it, that's a great line!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Animus (Apr 23, 2009)

I got mine on Tuesday! This book has met my expectations and more. Just for kicks I rolled up a character and got an insane rogue who is insane, selfish and self-important, steals just for the money and suffers from hebrephrenia: foolishness! I couldn't have come up with that gold. Thanks!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 24, 2009)

Animus said:


> I got mine on Tuesday! This book has met my expectations and more. Just for kicks I rolled up a character and got an insane rogue who is insane, selfish and self-important, steals just for the money and suffers from hebrephrenia: foolishness! I couldn't have come up with that gold. Thanks!




Ah, another character given life and breath by Ultimate Toolbox. How many fully-fleshed out characters lie at the center of Ultimate Toolbox? The world...may never know. 

-DM Jeff


----------



## Scribble (Apr 24, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Ah, another character given life and breath by Ultimate Toolbox. How many fully-fleshed out characters lie at the center of Ultimate Toolbox? The world...may never know.
> 
> -DM Jeff




The poor burning gorrillas will certainly NEVER know.


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, I put together a table of villain motives and thought "Jim & Jeff might like to include this in their free online updates to UT." So here it is...

*d20 Villain Motives*

1 *Ambition* Seeks to accomplish a “good” goal but is blind to the consequences
2 *Curse* Seeks to cure a curse or is transformed into monster by a curse
3 *Freedom* Seeks freedom from oppressive rule or imprisonment by any means necessary
4 *Greed* Wants treasure pure and simple and resorts to extreme measures to get it
5 *Illness* Seeking to prevent the spread of disease or desperate for a cure
6 *Justice* Just redress for past wrongs, but exonerates themselves of all wrongdoing involved
7 *Longing* Longs for acceptance or love (perhaps from one person in particular)
8 *Loss* Threat to a loved one drives them to extreme measures
9 *Madness* An insanity incomprehensible to all but the most insightful drives the villain
10 *Order* With others’ “best interests at heart”, seeks to bestow order on a chaotic world
11 *Possession* The villain is charmed or possessed to commit evil deeds
12 *Power* Seeks to rule over others and will climb over anyone who gets in their way
13 *Pride* Wants to prove themselves the best and/or refuses to admit they’re wrong
14 *Race Supremacy* Seeks to destroy and ruin those who would defile their “pure” race
15 *Religious Intolerance* Condemns another religion or sect (or all others besides their own) and seeks to wipe it out (especially witchcraft) and elevate their own faith
16 *Revenge* Excessive response of force to personally redress a wrong done to them
17 *Self-Gratification* Villain is prone to crimes of passion to gratify the hole in their heart
18 *Survival* In seeking to survive the villain resorts to evil means
19 *Revolution* Violently seeks to overthrow the established order by any means necessary
20 *Zealotry* Ordered or guided by a higher power they utterly believe in


----------



## Animus (Apr 24, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Hey, I put together a table of villain motives and thought "Jim & Jeff might like to include this in their free online updates to UT." So here it is...
> 
> *d20 Villain Motives*
> 
> ...




Me likey!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 24, 2009)

Scribble said:


> The poor burning gorrillas will certainly NEVER know.




Never say never. High hopes, chin up, light ahead!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 24, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Hey, I put together a table of villain motives and thought "Jim & Jeff might like to include this in their free online updates to UT." So here it is... *d20 Villain Motives*




Super! We did "Villain Goals 1 & 2" in UT, but we only gave the opening word, you gave specific examples. That's great, lemmie point jim here.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 24, 2009)

DarkMasterBR said:


> Anyone knows where is the cheapest place to buy the book and ship it to Brazil? I've been searching, but shipping costs are very expensive! I've bought heavier stuff on ebay and amazon with cheaper shipping costs =(
> 
> Thanks!




i am hearing horror stories about shipping into south america. nothing good at the moment.

so. no. no good advice.

sorry.

the alternative is to wait until the PDF comes out.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 24, 2009)

Quickleaf said:


> Hey, I put together a table of villain motives and thought "Jim & Jeff might like to include this in their free online updates to UT." So here it is...
> 
> *d20 Villain Motives*




um…

doesn't the book already have this?

i know it has hidden agendas? jeff? didn't we do this?

EDIT: Duh. I really have to start reading the whole thread before I post. Idiot.

Hey Quickleaf. Mind if we copy paste this into our free pdf?


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 28, 2009)

three days without a request for a PDF

that must be a record


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 28, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> um…
> 
> doesn't the book already have this?
> 
> ...



Claro por supuesto yes que si.

Which means 'yes.' 



jim pinto said:


> three days without a request for a PDF
> 
> that must be a record



Maybe he's using reverse psychology... separation breeds fondness?


----------



## Stoat (Apr 28, 2009)

I received my copy Saturday, and it exceeds all hype and expectation.  It is a staggering resource.  We play tonight, and I am certain the book will get heavy use during the game.

Thank you for this excellent supplement.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

It's on order. . . and I'm finding once again that the waiting game just doesn't match the roleplaying game, for sheer entertainment value.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 28, 2009)

Aus_Snow said:


> It's on order. . . and I'm finding once again that the waiting game just doesn't match the roleplaying game, for sheer entertainment value.




to quote homer… "aw, the waiting game sucks. let's play hungry hungry hippos."


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 28, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> to quote homer… "aw, the waiting game sucks. let's play hungry hungry hippos."



Well surely there's a d20 table for that? Um, their colours? Or how hungry they are?

So, even then, I am sadly lacking the book. . . _I NEED TO HAVE_.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Stoat said:


> I received my copy Saturday, and it exceeds all hype and expectation.  It is a staggering resource.  We play tonight, and I am certain the book will get heavy use during the game. Thank you for this excellent supplement.




You are very welcome, and from us thanks for the kind words!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Grymar (Apr 28, 2009)

How are people using this book? As a game-prep aid or during the gaming sessions?  I've used it for both so far, but had greater success using it as a game-prep resource, giving me additional ideas, flavor and subplots to throw in. 

I've also tried to use it in game for some survival food finds, but while the results were good, it was a bit distracting to drag it out during the game.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Grymar said:


> How are people using this book? As a game-prep aid or during the gaming sessions?




Well, I've heard a lot of responses to this but here's how I use it (yes I use my own books, don't be shocked). 

The encounter designer form on page 357 (and described on the previous page) is straight out of my home campaign tools, and sees action every session. 

At one point I knew the party was going to a city called Kaer Maga in the Pathfinder campaign world Golarion. I had plenty of notes to myself on how to present it, but I wanted to be sure I had stuff to keep each player busy as they would no doubt get into their own mischief.

*Step 1*: Print out an encounter designer page for each player, plus one for the group.
*Step 2*: Write each player's name at the top of each one, and the group's name on the last one.
*Step 3*: Go to the city chapter and start fishing.

I try to catch an entry that screams attention from a particular player and start filling in the page based on what comes to mind. I need to know my players and their characters, and just stay alert. I remember one PC who had a soft spot for kids. I found an encounter about kids begging in an alley and just went from there. I used the rest of the book to generate their names, what they were begging for and what they already had on them. When that PC went off to do her own thing, she ran smack into the little hoodlums, and I had all the answers right there.

So, to answer your question  I use it during pregame prep. Doing the above takes me about 2-3 minutes for each player, but is expanded on heavily during game play. Normally I don't care for pulling books out during a game.

-DM Jeff


----------



## fnwc (Apr 29, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> three days without a request for a PDF
> 
> that must be a record




Here's another request (any eta?). I'd find it way more handy to have a searchable PDF where I can go to the table immediately on my laptop rather than having to thumb through a book.

Just make sure it includes bookmarks .


----------



## Scribble (Apr 29, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> three days without a request for a PDF
> 
> that must be a record




I have been out trying to save thwe poor gorillas from their burning wrath. 

Poor Gorillas.

Gorillas in the hands of an angry god.


----------



## DarkMasterBR (Apr 29, 2009)

I would like a PDF too, since I'm from Brazil and this book is seeming to be impossible to get at a reasonable shipping price.

So many campaigns that I feel I'm missing the opportunity to spice up with some random tables!


----------



## Metaphorazine (Apr 29, 2009)

I too would also dearly like a PDF version. I can get the dead-tree version in Australia, but it's expensive. Plus, I'd only ever be using it during prep when I've got a computer available.

Rolled a quick character with the sample PDF on the webpage, and got someone who is persued due to mistaken identity, seeking to explore new territories and start wars, and has wanderlust. Absolutely great!


----------



## jdcash (Apr 30, 2009)

Another plea for the PDF


Also, do you think burning gorilla fur smells at all like burning leaves?  If so, I think my neighbor is up to something nefarious disguised as yard work.


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 30, 2009)

jdcash said:


> Another plea for the PDF
> 
> Also, do you think burning gorilla fur smells at all like burning leaves?  If so, I think my neighbor is up to something nefarious disguised as yard work.




Update. A searchable PDF will be available very soon. I don't have a date yet, but I'll be working this weekend on general clean-up and editing before I make the PDF.

A bookmarked one, maybe not.

Fyi.


----------



## Scribble (Apr 30, 2009)

jdcash said:


> Another plea for the PDF
> 
> 
> Also, do you think burning gorilla fur smells at all like burning leaves?  If so, I think my neighbor is up to something nefarious disguised as yard work.




Hrmm... well the Burning animatronic Go Go Gorrilla depicted in the previous pictures mostly smelled like kerosene. 



jim pinto said:


> Update. A searchable PDF will be available very soon. I don't have a date yet, but I'll be working this weekend on general clean-up and editing before I make the PDF.
> 
> A bookmarked one, maybe not.
> 
> Fyi.





Today marks a holy day. For on today God sparred an animatronic Gorrilla. The burn will resume tomorrow though... Until the pdf is released! 

For our god is an angry god with razor sharp-

oh wait that's the wolfen. And the wolfen will come for you.


----------



## jdcash (May 2, 2009)

Getting excited about a pdf (and saving the gorillas)!!!!!!!!

BTW - my neighbor was just doing yardwork.  I'm still watching him though.


----------



## grodog (May 3, 2009)

I just ordered a scracth-n-dent copy from One Eyed Jack's on eBay:  should arrive soon


----------



## jim pinto (May 5, 2009)

grodog said:


> I just ordered a scracth-n-dent copy from One Eyed Jack's on eBay:  should arrive soon




we all expect a 37% off review of the product then


----------



## jdcash (May 7, 2009)

any news on pdf release date?


----------



## mach1.9pants (May 7, 2009)

jdcash said:


> any news on pdf release date?



Should I add a 'UT PDF' waiting waiting to WotBS 4E in my sig....?


still waiting


----------



## Metaphorazine (May 7, 2009)

I just feel sorry for the animatronic apes...


----------



## DM_Jeff (May 7, 2009)

Putting a PDF up for sale isn't like dusting crops, boy! Without precise calculations we could fly right through a star or bounce too close to a supernova and that'd end your trip real quick, wouldn't it? ;-)

-DM Jeff


----------



## jdcash (May 8, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Putting a PDF up for sale isn't like dusting crops, boy! Without precise calculations we could fly right through a star or bounce too close to a supernova and that'd end your trip real quick, wouldn't it? ;-)
> 
> -DM Jeff




Of course it isn't!!  That is why one is called "putting up a PDF for sale" and the other is called "dusting crops".  If they were the same I would inquire about the release date of the crop dusted UT.

I think I just heard a monkey cry.


----------



## Metaphorazine (May 9, 2009)

If you're saying the books will be old and dusty before a pdf crops up, I will be sad. 

On a serious note, is there a tentative timeline that I've missed? Like, weeks, months, year(s)?


----------



## jim pinto (May 9, 2009)

Metaphorazine said:


> If you're saying the books will be old and dusty before a pdf crops up, I will be sad.
> 
> On a serious note, is there a tentative timeline that I've missed? Like, weeks, months, year(s)?




more like a couple weeks and a day or two


----------



## Metaphorazine (May 10, 2009)

Awesome, that's great news. By the way, I just noticed that the RPG.net review you link to on your page for the Ultimate Toolbox is actually a review for your old toolbox. Is that intentional?


----------



## Scribble (May 10, 2009)

Metaphorazine said:


> I just feel sorry for the animatronic apes...




poor poor poor apey apes...


----------



## jim pinto (May 10, 2009)

Metaphorazine said:


> Awesome, that's great news. By the way, I just noticed that the RPG.net review you link to on your page for the Ultimate Toolbox is actually a review for your old toolbox. Is that intentional?




i had nothing to do with that

someone else set up that link... i think they want to believe UT is a sequel to T1, when really UT is an attempt to save some gorillas lives


----------



## jdcash (May 11, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> i had nothing to do with that
> 
> someone else set up that link... i think they want to believe UT is a sequel to T1, when really UT is an attempt to save some gorillas lives




Maybe you should get Dian Fossey to write a special forward for the PDF version.


----------



## mach1.9pants (May 11, 2009)




----------



## jim pinto (May 13, 2009)

mach1.9pants said:


>




I will be done with my edits/stitch-work on monday. How soon it goes up after that is anyone's guess.


----------



## mach1.9pants (May 13, 2009)

Haha no rush for me, I have a bit of a PDF backlog to read at the moment...I had a One Bad Egg blow out! But I have just LOLd a lot about the burning apes...the cartoon is from 'Doc Savage' (he's my hero!) and they are actually supposed to be burning...so that might ease your guilty conscience a little
However def looking forward to it as a resource, and it;l make a lot of guys around here happy.


----------



## Metaphorazine (May 14, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> I will be done with my edits/stitch-work on monday. How soon it goes up after that is anyone's guess.




*gleee!*

I take it that it'll be announced here, to save the apes?


----------



## jdcash (May 14, 2009)

<very dramatic slow clap>


----------



## DM_Jeff (May 15, 2009)

OK, since we all know jim's doing his very best to get the PDF as ready as possible, can we see a cease in flaming gorillas for at least a while?

Here's one heck of a bribe: a new, free 20+page PDF from the makers of Ultimate Toolbox. Some will be familiar, some will be new to your eyes! Enjoy, and thanks for keeping the faith!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jdcash (May 15, 2009)

<very dramatic slow clap joined by a choir of oohs and aahs from a band of very relieved gorillas>

Thanks!!!


----------



## mach1.9pants (May 15, 2009)

Thanks I love freebies


----------



## Metaphorazine (May 15, 2009)

The free PDF is great, but it makes me want the full thing even more! I'm thinking I'll have to print it out double sided and put it in a binder, so that I can take it to the table. Either that, or get my laptop working somehow. Looks so handy in a pinch!

Also looks great for fleshing out campaigns! I'm already saving up my eDollars...


----------



## jim pinto (May 18, 2009)

*Edits*

Hey Everyone,

Edits are almost done. I made such massive changes to the FRENCH and WELSH names in the book, I thought I should at least post them here for free. (People getting the PDF, will have these in the book. Owners of the printed book, will notice these are different from what they have.)

French Female 
Angevin
Berenice
Celestine
Didiane
Elise
Felice
Genevieve
Giselle
Idette
Jolene
Josette
Liliane
Margot
Marjolaine
Nadine
Odette
Osanne
Riva
Sabine
Veronique

French Male 
Arnaud
Baptiste
Cesaire
Damien
Edouard
Fabrice
Gascon
Goddard
Henri
Jacques
Julien
Lothaire
Marcel
Odilon
Papillion
Pierre
Reynaud
Sebastian
Severin
Thibault

Welsh Female 
Anwen
Bethan
Branwen
Cerys
Delyth
Eigr
Enit
Ffion
Glenice
Gwenyth
Hafren
Heledd
Lynn
Megan
Meinwen
Nimue
Olwen
Rhiannon
Siani
Tegwen

Welsh Male 
Aeron
Bran
Cadeyrn
Cai
Drystan
Elyan
Garreth
Glynn
Halwn
Idris
Ieuan
Llyr
Logress
Madog
Meuric
Ofydd
Pryce
Rhydderch
Siorus
Tudyr


----------



## mykelsss (May 24, 2009)

cannot wait!


----------



## RichGreen (May 25, 2009)

Great free PDF - thanks! Need to check out the full book now.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Jack99 (May 25, 2009)

A lot of the french names look weird. Which century french are you emulating?


----------



## jim pinto (May 25, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> A lot of the french names look weird.




such as?


----------



## Jack99 (May 26, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> such as?




Riva was the one standing out the most. There was a few others, but I checked and it seems that my feeling was due to lack of knowledge. My bad. I had simply never heard those names before, even after living in France for 9 years and after reading a lot of old texts.

Cheers


----------



## DM_Jeff (May 27, 2009)

Special thanks to Gary Gygax for getting this one started.

_Note these two tables are not endorsed by AEG._

*1d20 Wandering Strumpet 1*
1 Aged
2 Brazen
3 Cheap
4 Drunken
5 Expensive
6 Filthy
7 Flirty
8 Giggling
9 Greasy
10 Grumpy
11 Guarded
12 Haughty
13 Magical
14 Rich
15 Saucy
16 Sleepy
17 Slovenly
18 Sly
19 Typical
20 Wanton

*1d20 Wandering Strumpet 2*
1 Bawd
2 Concubine
3 Courtesan
4 Doxy
5 Escort
6 Floozy
7 Harlot
8 Hussy
9 Hustler
10 Madam
11 Panderer
12 Pimp
13 Pro
14 Streetwalker
15 Strumpet
16 Tart
17 Tramp
18 Trollop
19 Trull
20 Wench


----------



## Squizzle (May 27, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Special thanks to Gary Gygax for getting this one started.
> 
> _Note these two tables are not endorsed by AEG._
> 
> ...




My first two rolls were _filthy wench_ and _cheap tramp._


----------



## jim pinto (May 27, 2009)

Squizzle said:


> My first two rolls were _filthy wench_ and _cheap tramp._




Jeff is a classy guy.

Now we need STD tables to find out what the tramp rolled for you.


----------



## Montague68 (May 27, 2009)

Supported the FLGS yesterday and bought this. Outstanding work guys


----------



## DM_Jeff (May 28, 2009)

Hey, people have wanted more of that chart since 1979...I was just fulfilling public demand.



Gearjammer said:


> Supported the FLGS yesterday and bought this. Outstanding work guys




Awesome to hear Gearjammer, thanks for the support!

-DM Jeff


----------



## javierrivera (Jun 9, 2009)

I feel like it's time to ask for that pdf again .

Few weeks and one or two days gone.


----------



## op1983 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great Job on the weapons charts Jeff! Exactly what I had wanted!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jun 10, 2009)

op1983 said:


> Great Job on the weapons charts Jeff! Exactly what I had wanted!




Excellent! Power to da peoples!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Treebore (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I want that PDF too. At least I have the print book.


----------



## jim pinto (Jun 15, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Yeah, I want that PDF too. At least I have the print book.




I will see what I can do.

Good to see you posting, Treebore.


----------



## Treebore (Jun 15, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> I will see what I can do.
> 
> Good to see you posting, Treebore.




Just to let you know why I want the PDF, I have noticed where certain tables are more appropriate for setting areas, for adventures, for certain RPG's, etc... and I would like to copy/paste them onto their own document to print out so I don't have to flip around so much. Then I can also leave those print-outs with the respective setting books, modules, RPG's, etc... in case I ever get to return to them again.


----------



## Dyson Logos (Jun 15, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Just to let you know why I want the PDF, I have noticed where certain tables are more appropriate for setting areas, for adventures, for certain RPG's, etc... and I would like to copy/paste them onto their own document to print out so I don't have to flip around so much. Then I can also leave those print-outs with the respective setting books, modules, RPG's, etc... in case I ever get to return to them again.




Yes! Exactly what Treebore said there.


----------



## Treebore (Jun 16, 2009)

Hah! UT finally has its own forum over on the AEG forums! Guess what  the very first thread is about, Jim? Yep! You guessed it! I am bugging them about the PDF yet again!

Hopefully they'll give you a solid date soon, so I can stop nagging.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Hah! UT finally has its own forum over on the AEG forums!




Wow, that's really funny. And where might these forums be? My google-fu is strong, but not that strong I fear.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Treebore (Jun 18, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Wow, that's really funny. And where might these forums be? My google-fu is strong, but not that strong I fear.
> 
> -DM Jeff




Open the main index and its the very last forum.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 18, 2009)

The overwhelming horror of all the burning animatronic gorillas (and the smell of burning plastic) has caused a deep depression to set in, preventing me from posting about the pdf... I fear we shall never see an end to the sadness that is burning robotic monkeys. (THAT'S RIGHT I SAID MONKEYS!)


----------



## jdcash (Jun 19, 2009)

When I saw that Scribble had posted on this thread, a lump formed in my throat.

I knew then that the burnings had resumed.

(sheds single tear)


----------



## jim pinto (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pdf*

Ha.

I was coming on to update everyone... and oh... look... burning apes.

Anyway. We've been trying all week to get the PDF up on drive-thru, but there's something wrong with the site. No fear. We are moving as fast as we can now, to resolve this.

If you want to blame someone, I can start handing out mailing addresses and google.map locations.


----------



## mykelsss (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't come fast enough!


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Jul 1, 2009)

For all those waiting patiently, I just saw *Ultimate Toolbox* up on RPGNow.


----------



## Tewligan (Jul 2, 2009)

dmccoy1693 said:


> For all those waiting patiently, I just saw *Ultimate Toolbox* up on RPGNow.



Oooh! At that price, I'm grabbin' it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jul 2, 2009)

Cooooool in my cart waiting for payday 

Yay say the apes/monkeys/primates/DMs


----------



## Treebore (Jul 2, 2009)

dmccoy1693 said:


> For all those waiting patiently, I just saw *Ultimate Toolbox* up on RPGNow.




About freakin time!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

For a lot of monkeys there will be much glee. Thanks everyone for the patience, I know the AEG folks worked hard to get this up properly.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jasonbostwick (Jul 2, 2009)

Excellent!
Picked it up last night after rediscovering the original toolbox in the last month or so - great book, but so much pagecount spent on stablocks I didn't need.

.pdf is perfect - I've been happily combing through it since last night copying tables out of it to print out into an addition to my DMing binder.


----------



## miscreationist (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks again for a great book.  I picked up the original in PDF and I have been looking forward to getting this one in PDF as well.  I had a lot of fun browsing through this last night.  At last some relief for the apes.


----------



## javierrivera (Jul 2, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I was expecting a lower price tag.

Anyway, it looks like your decision is right as I'm buying it right now even at 30 bucks .

Thank you for supporting the PDF market. As soon as I check the book I'll probably thank you for it too .


----------



## Scribble (Jul 2, 2009)

And today shall be henceforth known as:

The Day The Music Died...

Wait no...

The Day The Monkeys Cried (with joy.)


----------



## Jack99 (Jul 2, 2009)

Be glad you guys aren't WotC, or you would have people howling regarding the price.

Thanks for making it into a PDF!


----------



## javierrivera (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, I howled over the price.  .

Anyway, I have read the book last night and I enjoyed it a lot. Not only the tables but the advice, specially the section on building adventures. Great book. Let's see how it fares while gaming.


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like it is a great product. I'm not paying that much for a .pdf, however.

When it comes down to $20, I'll bite.


----------



## miscreationist (Jul 3, 2009)

At first, I was a bit put off by the price as well, I admit, but $30 for a game specific PDF like the ones that WotC put out is a bit different, though.  After consideration, the material in this book is edition and system neutral.  No matter what (fantasy) game I play, the information in here is useful.  I can use this material for years to come, not just the expected life of a game system.  In that respect, it is much more valuable to me and will likely get much more use than a game specific product because I can use this in my 4e game, my 3.x/Pathfinder game, or a Swords & Wizardry game if my group decides to do that.


----------



## Treebore (Jul 3, 2009)

miscreationist said:


> At first, I was a bit put off by the price as well, I admit, but $30 for a game specific PDF like the ones that WotC put out is a bit different, though.  After consideration, the material in this book is edition and system neutral.  No matter what (fantasy) game I play, the information in here is useful.  I can use this material for years to come, not just the expected life of a game system.  In that respect, it is much more valuable to me and will likely get much more use than a game specific product because I can use this in my 4e game, my 3.x/Pathfinder game, or a Swords & Wizardry game if my group decides to do that.





Yeah, normally I wouldn't buy a PDF priced this high. Especially after buying it in print. However I decided the copy/paste function with something like this was worth it.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, this book is awesome! Thanks for making it available as a PDF.

I've only got two minor nitpicks:
- On Table 1-23: Insanities it says "Antipathy. Lack of emotion". I think that's supposed to be Apathy.
- No bookmarks . Why, oh why? I hereby humbly request that you add them to the PDF... please? Pretty please? With sugar on top?

Anyway, I'd rate it at 9.5/10 for the PDF. (10/10 with bookmarks )


----------



## jim pinto (Jul 16, 2009)

Peraion Graufalke said:


> Wow, this book is awesome! Thanks for making it available as a PDF.
> 
> I've only got two minor nitpicks:
> - On Table 1-23: Insanities it says "Antipathy. Lack of emotion". I think that's supposed to be Apathy.
> ...




In this instance, Antipathy kind of fits... but sure Apathy could work as well...

as for bookmarks, i have no idea how to add them

are you happy? my dreaded secret is revealed.



ASIDE: Ultimate Toolbox makes the RPG Countdown

RPG Countdown (15 July 2009)


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Jul 16, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> as for bookmarks, i have no idea how to add them
> 
> are you happy? my dreaded secret is revealed.




Oopsie. Well, it can be done with a pdf editor, e.g. Nitro PDF Professional. I don't know about Adobe, but it should be able to handle that as well. Maybe take a look at the manual or help file/menu for the program(s) you used to create the pdf. (I usually prefer the trial and error method.)


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jul 16, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> ASIDE: Ultimate Toolbox makes the RPG Countdown
> 
> RPG Countdown (15 July 2009)




Nice one jim. You actually got to make a clip on how you use the book. That's great. I am surprised how often I still turn to the book in the games I run!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Aug 26, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Nice one jim. You actually got to make a clip on how you use the book. That's great. I am surprised how often I still turn to the book in the games I run!
> 
> -DM Jeff




indeed

i didn't even know he was recording.... i was just yammering on about the book

rumor has it Paizo is out of the book


----------



## Treebore (Aug 26, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> indeed
> 
> i didn't even know he was recording.... i was just yammering on about the book
> 
> rumor has it Paizo is out of the book





Its not a rumor. Can you take a break from writing L5R 4E and tell your AEG contacts to restock Paizo? Plus Amazon if they have enough copies left to send to them.


----------



## jim pinto (Aug 28, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Its not a rumor. Can you take a break from writing L5R 4E and tell your AEG contacts to restock Paizo? Plus Amazon if they have enough copies left to send to them.




i am done with my L5R writing, i just worked on the GM advice section

so i have plenty of time now to devote to making board games and forcing distributors to order UT.



oh

and post here


----------



## Ulrick (Dec 10, 2009)

I just got this book today, a pity I did not get it months ago. 

Best. RPG. Book. EVER. 

I will definitely get the PDF!


----------



## Treebore (Dec 11, 2009)

Ulrick said:


> I just got this book today, a pity I did not get it months ago.
> 
> Best. RPG. Book. EVER.
> 
> I will definitely get the PDF!





It is darn handy to have, especially if your looking for ideas/inspiration. I also got it in print and PDF. The only book where I paid for both. Meaning I usually own both because I got one free for buying the other. The tables in this are so handy I had to make it easy on myself and just get the PDF too.


----------



## weem (Dec 11, 2009)

I still have not grabbed this for whatever reason. I really should do it already - been meaning to forever, hehe.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 12, 2009)

weem said:


> I still have not grabbed this for whatever reason. I really should do it already - been meaning to forever, hehe.



You could give it to yourself as a gift, if you had a good reason. If only there were some sort of occasion coming up soon where people usually give and receive gifts....


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## weem (Dec 16, 2009)

TarionzCousin said:


> You could give it to yourself as a gift, if you had a good reason. If only there were some sort of occasion coming up soon where people usually give and receive gifts....




It's true 

My bday is two days after Xmas as well, so there are two reasons, hehe.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 17, 2009)

weem said:


> My bday is two days after Xmas as well, so there are two reasons, hehe.



Plus--just in case you missed it--Festivus.


----------



## weem (Dec 17, 2009)

TarionzCousin said:


> Plus--just in case you missed it--Festivus.




Sold.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Dec 17, 2009)

weem said:


> My bday is two days after Xmas as well, so there are two reasons, hehe.




I'll add that to the list!

*20 Reasons to get Ultimate Toolbox for the "holidays"*
1 Been meaning to forever, hehe
2 My bday is two days after Xmas as well
3 Each chapter has a how-to discussion with samples
4 Twenty fully detailed churches
5 Forty virtues and forty vices
6 It can name every location on a campaign map
7 No wasteful joke or novelty entries (except page 391, that is)
8 Hundreds if not thousands of adventure hooks
9 Provides snappy answers to annoying questions
10 Covers all five senses
11 And the book smells nice, too (even the PDF)
12 Forty R-Rated killing blows
13 Over a hundred empty room cures
14 Portals and Planes get their own section
15 Magic item command words
16 Artistically rendered runes
17 Adventure plot flowchart
18 It makes going from location to location fun
19 Breathes new life into old modules
20 Run a fantasy CSI session with it

-DM Jeff


----------



## miscreationist (Dec 25, 2009)

I received a hard copy of this as a gift from my brother for Christmas.  I previously purchased the PDF, but realized that not only can I use it for game prep time, it would be great to have at the table as well.  It will now join my core books when I am running a session for those spur of the moment "I've got to think of something quick" instances.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Dec 25, 2009)

I just bought a copy--I had been waiting for it to come out on PDF and forgot about it until I saw this thread.  I loved the idea of it, but bringing a 400 page book to more than a few game sessions just wasn't going to happen, so a PDF was key.

Thanks for keeping up the awesome work!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 25, 2009)

Now all we need is Toolbox II, More Tools! Or...

1. Toolbox: A new beggining.
2. Toolbox: Ultimate Edition.
3. Toolbox: Omnibus Edition.
4. Toolbox: Essential/Showcase edition on newsprint.
5. Toolbox Deluxe: Comes with it's own gnome to flip the pages!
6. Toolbox: Return to Toolbox Mountain.
7. Toolbox: No Tool Goes Unpunished.
8. Toolbox: OE edition, quarter sized publication with VII written on it.
9. Toolbox: Toolbox of the Wilderlands.
10. Toolbox: Expedition to the Toolbox.


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Mar 6, 2010)

Incase anyone was unsure. Ultimate Toolbox (which I helped write) is on sale for GM's Day. Less than 48 hours from now it is no longer at 25% off its normal PDF price.


----------



## Paul_Klein (Mar 6, 2010)

Yep, I just picked it up finally, using the 25% off from the GM Day sale.

Beautiful product!


----------

